# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Problemi i parë me Ubuntu

## interX

Pershendetje!
Para disa kohesh arrita ta instaloj Ubuntun dhe Windowsin ne kompjuterin tim. Se cfar bera nuk mbaj mend (nje lemsh kam bere)...megjithate ubuntu punon, Windows punon...por kur dua ta fik Ubuntun, ekrani behet i zi dhe nxier disa shkronja te bardha...jep informacione mbi Buset!
dhe nuk fiket!
tjeter gje eshte: cfare programi duhet te shkarkoj nga interneti qe te me hapi kenget ubuntu?
vet kompjuterin nuk e kam lidhur me internet. Kam nje modem flesh qe punon me eagle mobile. Windwos punon me te ndersa Ubuntu nuk e instalon, ndaj nuk kam mundesi te shkarkoj direkt ne kompjuter. 
Dua gjithashtu te instaloj gjuhen C dhe Java eklips per linux! e shkarkova nje here por nuk e instalova dot C.
pres pergjigjet tuaja!

----------


## altiX

> Pershendetje!
> ...por kur dua ta fik Ubuntun, ekrani behet i zi dhe nxier disa shkronja te bardha...jep informacione mbi Buset!
> dhe nuk fiket!
> ...Dua gjithashtu te instaloj gjuhen C dhe Java eklips per linux! e shkarkova nje here por nuk e instalova dot C.
> pres pergjigjet tuaja!


Përshëndetje,

...Për ta fikur Ubuntun!
Hap një terminal dhe shkruaj komandën:


```
sudo init 0
```

...Eclipse mund ta instalosh me komandën:


```
sudo apt-get install eclipse
```

Shiko këtu një foto që e bëra pak më parë (Numri n'Katror) me eclipse!
E bëra në Debian GNU Linux; por e njëjta është edhe në Ubuntu Linux, pasi që ky i fundit është derivat i të parit.

----------


## interX

faleminderit!
do ti provoj zgjidhjet dhe do te them se si me ka ecur
sa per eclipse...edhe une bej ndonje program te vogel (se per te medhaja...sjemi bere akoma:P)
mere kete program te vogel...qe tregon per nje vit nese eshte i brishte apo jo.


import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
 // viti i brisht
   public class ajvi {
     public static void main(String args[]) {

   String viti = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Jep vitin");


       int vit = Integer.parseInt(viti);


      boolean iBrisht =
        (vit % 4 == 0 && vit % 100 != 0) || (vit % 400 == 0);


      JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, " Eshte i brisht " + vit + "? " + iBrisht);
    }
 }


Me pelqen te perdor JOptionPane  :buzeqeshje: 
edhe nje here faleminderit

----------


## altiX

> sa per eclipse...edhe une bej ndonje program te vogel (se per te medhaja...sjemi bere akoma:P)


Edhe unë nuk jam 'programer' profesionist  :Ekrani: 

...Suksese me Linux!

----------


## interX

Altix... :i ngrysur:  asnje nuk funksionoi.
ne lidhje me fikjen...ubuntu thuajse u fik por nuk u fik tamam!
ne fund mbeti ekrani i zi me kursorin e bardhe ne cepin e majte siper!
sa per eklipsin...thot qe nuk ka gjetur paketen...apo dicka te tille!

----------


## helios

Cfare modeli kompjuteri ke? Na thuaj modelin e sakte nese e ke te blere. Perndryshe bej nje liste te hardware dhe postoje ketu.

----------


## interX

Kompjuteri eshte Sony Vaio, eshte blere ne 2002 ne SHBA dhe i ka te gjitha paisjet qe ka pas qe ne fabrike! (pasi nuk kam pas probleme)
Eshte me procesor Intel Pentium 4, 1,7 GHZ
Ram 256 MB
HD 80 GB Ultra ATA/100
Ka punuar gjithmon me Windows Xp tani i kam instaluar dhe Ubuntu 7.10
Nuk e di c'te dhene tjeter mund tju jap!?

----------


## helios

Rrotulloje mbrapsht laptopin dhe mundohu te lexosh *modelin* e sakte, psh, *PCG GRX580*

Megjithate, te keshilloj fuqimisht te shkarkosh versionin e fundit te Ubuntu-se, 8.10. Versioni yt eshte paksa i vjeter.

----------


## interX

e di qe eshte i vjeter, une shkarkova disa versione te ubuntu (edhe te fundit), dhe nuk arrija ta vija ne pune. Me nxirte lloj lloj problemesh. (qe nuk me kujtohen). 
Deri sa nje shok me dha Ubuntu 7.10 disk origjinal (tha ai)! dhe ai me beri pune.
e kam hedhur tek desktopi, me vone mund ta hedh dhe ne laptop, por po mesohem nje here me desktopin. 
Do mundohem ta shkarkoj edhe nje here versionin e fundit...ndoshta ja dal mban!
Kam bere edhe nje gje tjeter te cuditshme...kur kam ndare particionet, kush e di se cfare ngaterrova, dhe Ubuntu hapej normalisht, Windows thoshte "keni fshire System32". 
Me mendimin per te fshire komplet Windows dhe per ta ri instanluar, bera boot te Windows Xp. Si perfundim fshiva Ubuntun,dhe u bera me dy Windows (nje te sakte dhe nje te pa sakte)
pastaj futa serish Ubuntu dhe e instalova ne particion tjeter....e keshtu kam dy Windows (nje te sakte nje te pa sakte) dhe nje ubuntu! 
lemsh i vertete ee....!

----------


## altiX

Për tu larguar nga ky "lëmsh i vërtetë" siq thua ti, fshij edhe njëherë të gjitha; lexo me kujdes *këtu* (mendoj se do të ndihmoj mjaft), dhe pastaj besoj se do tia dalësh mbarë!

...Sa i përket eclipse; nëse e instalon si duhet Ubuntu-n do ta instalosh edhe atë!  



```
sudo apt-get install eclipse
```

----------


## altiX

> sa per eklipsin...thot qe nuk ka gjetur paketen...apo dicka te tille!


A ke shtuar  *universe* edhe *multiverse* në *sources.list*. Nëse jo, atherë hap një terminal dhe shkruaj:



```
 sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
```

fshij aty të gjitha dhe shto këto si më poshtë:



```
deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid main restricted universe multiverse
deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-updates main restricted universe multiverse
deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-security main restricted universe multiverse
deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-backports main restricted universe multiverse
```

Memoro këtë dhe vazhdo me komandat e mëposhtme:



```
sudo apt-get update
```

dhe në fund


```
sudo apt-get install eclipse
```

Një pamje e Eclipse-s në Ubuntu Linux versioni 8.10 --> *këtu*!

----------


## interX

AltiX faleminderit per shpjegimet do ti provoj dhe do te them.
Do ta zgjidh kete lemsh duke i fshire edhe nje here te gjitha, por tani kam nje dyshim tjeter: A eshe Ubuntu ai qe dua te kem??
Pasi sot pash shoket dhe shoqet e klases dhe shume prej tyre kishin Mandriven. Ndoshta gabohem por ajo me dukej me e lehte, shume aplikacione i kishte dhe i instaloje thjeshte (me sa me thane)
dhe grafiken e kishte shume terheqese!
Ju c'me keshilloni...te mbetem tek Ubuntu apo te shoh ndonje distro tjeter?

----------


## helios

Provo Kubuntu atehere.

----------


## altiX

> Ju c'me keshilloni...te mbetem tek Ubuntu apo te shoh ndonje distro tjeter?


*Gjithsesi te Ubuntu.* 

Unë në përdorim ditor kam _Debian_ GNU Linux, por kam edhe në particion tjetër edhe _Ubuntu_ Linux të cilin e përdor që nga versioni i parë 4.10.

----------

